# help!!!!!!!29 gallon community tank betta and ram



## skyemuff (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello I have a question for all I have a community tank and my betta absolutely loves everyone it hangs out with the other fish even eats with*them.and*have never seen any nipping or chasing. However I just added an electric blue ram, the first couple of days the betta would just ignore it, until it saw the ram attack one of its fellow tank mates and chased the ram so that happened a lot to a point where my betta will chase the ram even if he's not bullying anyone what should I do?????????? I have a 10 gallon empty on standby. This does not happen much ofcourse since the betta spends most of its time at the top of the tank and the ram at the lowe level of the tank. But still i want a happy tank 24/7 Thanks everyone!!

6corys 4rummynose tetra 1betta 1electric blue ram


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Bettas and Rams are NOT compatible. You need to remove the ram now.

In the future you should research the fish you are considering adding and make sure they are compatible with ALL fish in your tank - accounting for behavior, temperature and water parameter needs.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

blue rams are cichlids and very territorial. Not the best mix with a betta. You should be filling out your school of rummynose anyway, 4 is not enough.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

As others said Rams are territorial so it may not be a great tank mate, but when the chasing happens is there nipping or fighting? My betta chases my Panda garras on occassion, but the three have lived together for years and never nipped and some times sleep together in a pile so in that case its just play. Could be the betta is also asserting its position as the boss in the tank too since both are territorial fish. If there's no nipping and you keep an eye on them there is a possibility they will all be fine as there are exceptions to every fish rule.


----------

